# php5-domxml installieren



## Falloutboy6 (29. Sep. 2010)

Hi,
ich habe das Problem, wenn ich ein einfaches



> apt-get install php5-domxml


mache, dass ich folgenden Fehler erhalte.



> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
> E: Konnte Paket php5-domxml nicht finden


Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

Das Problem ist, dass ich bei roundcubemail keine HTML E-Mails anschauen kann. Ich habe raus gefunden, dass es eben am php5-domxml Modul liegt, dass bei mir nicht installiert ist.

Installiert ist:
Debian
PHP5

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist domxml beim PHP im aktuellen debian 5 bereits mit drin, daher gibt es das paket auch nicht mehr.

Du kannst es überprüfen indem Du eine phpinfo Datei erstellst und in eine Webseite mit PHP Unterstützung auf dem Server hochlädst. Inhalt der Datei:

<?php
phpinfo();
?>

wenn Du die Datei im browser aufrufst, sollte sie eine Zeile wie diese in der "dom" Sektion haben:

DOM/XML enabled


----------



## Falloutboy6 (29. Sep. 2010)

Hm sehr komisch. Da ist es auf jedenfall schon installiert. Roundcubemail kann trotzdem keine HTML-Emails aufrufen. Ich bekomme immer einen Timeout-Fehler und einen leeren Body. Alle Posts die ich dazu gefunden habe, war die Lösung PHP5-DomXml zu installieren.


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

Erhältst Du irgendwelche Fehler im apache error.log oder dem error.log des vhosts, in dem roundcube läuft?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (29. Sep. 2010)

im error.log von Roundcube steht:



> [30-Jun-2010 11:53:06] PHP Fatal error:  Class 'DOMDocument' not found in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/roundcubemail/program/lib/washtml.php on line 247
> [30-Jun-2010 11:54:07] PHP Warning:  include(DOMDocument.php) [<a href='function.include'>function.include</a>]: failed to open stream: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/roundcubemail/program/include/iniset.php on line 99


im Apache steht nichts. Die Meldung aus dem Roundcube hat mich eben zum php5-domxml geführt.

Ergänzung: 
Mir fällt gerade noch auf, dass war nichts im Apache-Log steht was Roundcube betrifft, aber seit kurzem habe ich meinen ganzen Apache-Log mit folgenden Sachen voll:



> /var/www/sharedip/phpMyAdmin-2.2.3
> /var/www/sharedip/autodiscover
> /var/www/sharedip/web
> /var/www/sharedip/typo3
> /var/www/sharedip/sql


Ich habe gesehen, dass das von IspConfig kommt. Wie bekomme ich das wieder weg?

Danke.


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

Ahh ok. Ich dachte es handelt sich hier um einen Server ohne ISPConfig, da Du ja im Forum für nicht ISPConfig Installationen gepostet hast. Das PHP auf port 81 in einem ISPConfig 2 System hat kein domxml, da ISPConfig es nicht benötigt und es eine ganze Reihe an Abhängogkeiten nach sich ziehen würde. Domxml kannst Du da auch nicht ohne weiteres nachinstallieren.

Die einfachste Lösung wird sein dass Du eine neue webseite in ispconfig erstellst, z.B. mit der Domain webmail.deinedomain.tld und dort drin eine eigene Kopie von roundcube installierst.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (29. Sep. 2010)

Hm ok. Kannst du mir dann einen anderen WebmailClient empfehlen? Der dann auch HTML-Emails anzeigt ;-)


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

Versuch doch mal das squirrelmail addon.


----------

